# Good slim toddler pants?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DS, who will be 3 in October, has grown too tall for his 2T pants, but the 3Ts, which fit for length, fall down around his waist. Do any of you with tall, thin kids have good suggestions for slim toddler pants?

Right now it's warm enough for him to wear shorts every day so it's not an issue, and I suppose he could fill out enough by fall that regular 3Ts will fit, but I'd like to have a couple of pairs of slim pants on hand in case we get a cold spell (wishful thinking!).

Thanks!


----------



## naismama (Oct 28, 2005)

:

I hope you get some good responses on this, as I've got the same problem. I was told by one mom that Mervyn's has a good slim line--I think it's called Sprockett's? I haven't gotten around to checking it out. Good luck!

naismama


----------



## A Boy's Mama (May 15, 2007)

I have a total string bean of a boy and I have learned to only buy pants (and shorts at this point) that have adjustable waist bands, the kind that have the elastic that can be adjusted on each side with buttons. I also found that the AZ Jeans Company pants at JC Penny's run really slim, so I've become a total fan.

This is the third summer for some of his shorts, I can't even believe it. He has a pair that are size 24 months even! Man, talk about a skinny kid.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

: I find Hannah Andersson fits well and they usually have elastic _and_ drawstrings. It's funny how first nothing fit over the cloth diapers, and now that he's wearing undies everything is too big!


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Try the Gap. DS1 is super skinny and the slim pants at the Gap fit him better than any others.


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

Target has a couple brands that have adjustable waist pants, as does The Children's Place. Thank goodness! My DD is also tall and slim.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

My son won't wear the adjustable waistband pants, b/c he says they irritate his skin. He's a no tags, no socks, nothing on his wrists sort of a kid.....

We like Rustler Slim Fit jeans, and do all sweatpants or jogging pants otherwise.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 4.5 yr. old wears Gap slims, but I don't know if they come in toddler sizes. He can wear 12 mo. shorts still!!! He shares all his shorts and undies with his 18 mo. old brother. I love the adjustable waists-- he'll come to me and say "Mom, these need some adjusting!" if they get too loose or too tight.
I find that girls' pants tend to be a bit slimmer than boys, and my kid looks hip in girls' pants, anyway.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I only buy Children's Place jeans because of the adjustable waist. My dd is in 3T for length but easily fits in to 24m or 2T for waist (acyually most of her shorts are 2T and fit great!)


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips about where to find adjustable-waist pants! I will definitely look into those!


----------



## lynnloves2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Try Old Navy, they are usually slimmer... Our 4.5 son is super skinny, a size 4T is too big around, but too short... Even a belt and adjustable waist, the 4 is too big around!

Thank goodness it is summer right now and he can wear shorts.

Good Luck


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

I second the Gap recommendation! DD isn't a fan of the adjustable waist pants either, and the Gap pants are the only ones I don't have to keep hiking back up all day long







I can usually find her some for decent prices at the outlet store.

I've also had some luck with the Kohl's brand soft pants... sonoma's maybe? For some reason in my wash they always seem to shrink "in" and not "up" so the waist gets smaller. But maybe that's just my washing machine


----------



## theelfqueen (Dec 4, 2002)

Just wanted to say, Gymboree has adjustable waists, too.


----------



## kbchavez (Jul 20, 2006)

My son is slim, so I just got a belt! Even adjustable waste shorts/pants tend to ride down when the child is active and slim hipped, so I got a cute cotton belt at the Gap, and not only do his pants stay up, but he looks cool, too!


----------

